# Gmr 7-19



## XL506 (Jul 13, 2007)

Just got back from the Tipp City area of the GMR... Fished for about 2 hours. Didn't do too well. Caught 2 smallies, about 12 inches, and hooked into something NICE on a large rooster tail spinner, but broke loose. Looking forward to my weekend fishin "me time" lol.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

good job sounds like u found time 2 fish the GMR


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

Thats to bad we have been doing good the last few weeks. What part of the river did you go in.


----------



## XL506 (Jul 13, 2007)

Right across from the gravel pits on 571, and waded upstream to the big tower.


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

Try at the ross rd bridge. go north there are some good spots . Is the bear foot canoe open yet.


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

Have you fished the pits on 571. I hear there are some good bass in that place. My wife an i fished it one time she caught a few blue gills an a small catfish.


----------



## XL506 (Jul 13, 2007)

Yeah, I use to fish there all the time. Bass fishing is good there. The best I've done out the pits was around 3lbs. Panfish is excellent, I use to go weed out some of the smaller ones and take them catfishing. You can't fish for gills or crappie there without catching a ton Grass Pike. If you want to bass fish, fish the back pit ( the long, narrow lake ). Stand on the gravel, and cast to the bank on the other side.( the tree line ). Ive have lots of luck with rubber worms ( dark color ), and a bullet nose sinker, just bouncing the bottom.


----------



## Klinger (Nov 15, 2006)

Guys, try to leave specific locations out of it. Save it for a pm. There is nothing more frustrating than to find your favorite spot has footprints all over the bank and two or three strangers standing in your fave hole.


----------



## XL506 (Jul 13, 2007)

Klinger,
First off noone gave a " specific spot ". " There some spots north of a bridge" is not a specific spot. Now if someone said something like " Go under the bridge and walk down and fish in front of the drain pipe". Thats specific. Also, I dont have any problem with people on here knowing about good spots. That's part of being a good sportsman. I could see if you were fishing a lake for a tournament or something. But, not just recreational fishing. There is NOTHING wrong at all with helping fellow Ohio Anglers out, and pointing them in the right direction, and helping them out. If you can just tell someone where a good area to fish is, and by you telling them that you've made a friend, and helped another fisherman enjoy the great outdoors even more.. why not?


----------



## FishingDog (May 11, 2007)

Do you have to have permission to fish the pits east of Tipp City?


----------



## XL506 (Jul 13, 2007)

No, you don't need permission. It's open to the public. You will see the big gates closed, but the small gate/door is unlocked. You just walk in, and fish.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

*"Right across from the gravel pits on 571, and waded upstream to the big tower."*

XL506, the area you described is no more than 75 yards of river. I know it well...and you were too specific. Yer young, naive, and foolish if you believe there aren't lurkers frothing over your ringing indorsement. You will learn...the hard way...that everyone isn't as ethical as you are. Whether you understand, or not...many of your posts are too specific. Slow down.

"The GMR around Tipp City", would have been just fine.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

I am new to this message board this summer and been loving it. I am relatively new to fishing, been going out the past three years now. My question is in regards to telling folks where to specifically fish. I have been reading some posts recently where some members seem to frown upon divulging spots. I am simply curious as to folks thoughts on this. 

Today on the Mad, I caught my first trout. There was a really nice guy there who pointed out some spots to me. He was great and very helpful. 

_Why do some of you believe we shouldn't help out another angler? 
On the other hand, why would anyone want to give away their favorite spots?_

Opinions?


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

fshnteachr - While I too like solitude when fishing, there are far too many grumpy people whining on here when someone mentions a spot. I suspect they only whine when someone gives up one of their holes but are thrilled when someone gives up a spot they are unfamiliar with. I think I have heard them referred to as lurkers on other post. Apparently they own all Ohio waterways and the content of this site as they always feel compelled to force their "vow of silence" on any poor individual who unknowingly wants to share their enthusiasm for fishing.

If a person wants to post their favorite spots, it is their business!


----------



## XL506 (Jul 13, 2007)

Well, Before you say I'm young, and naive.. You should read my post before you sound like a fool Wiper Swiper. Not ONE time in my post did I say the area I fished today was a " secret spot " of mine. I said I just waded around up to a big tower. The same way anyone else could walk up the river, and see a big tower. So, going by what you said.. Since I stumbled upon this spot, that makes the spot mine now, and I cant tell anyone about it because noone else can fish there? I'm sorry I am a TRUE fisherman. And that when I find a good spot, sometimes I like the share it, so maybe someone else can enjoy a good day of fishing as I did. I have spots that I like to keep to myself, as do other people. You say Im young and naive.. But I say your old, and insecure. I'm 22 years old, with wife, and a 1 year old son my own home and I take care of my family, and do what a man should do whether he is 20 or 100. So don't tell me what time of person I am. Because you are the naive one for judging someone for telling them a good spot to fish. Well, Thanks for your opinion, though it's wrong, and 1 dimensional.


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

Well said XL506. You young naive foolish young man. I have a good religious story for this post put will keep it to my self.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

You fellas are in error when you under-estimate the exposure generated by posting specifics on the world wide web. You further under-estimate the damage that can be done to specific holes and runs of our waterways by a small number of unethical, lazy, fishing site lurkers. Obviously, it's your intention to learn those lessons the hard way. Too bad...whereas personal experience is always part of everyones education in life, the ability to learn from those who have already made mistakes shortens the curve and puts one on the fast track to being a true steward of the resource.

Have you ever heard an old timer say that, "common sense just ain't that common anymore"???


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

WOW You must have a hard time to find a new spot. As I can see we must be talking about one of your spots. I have a place I like to fish at Alum creek . The other day I go to fish it . There are about 5 kids about 16 to 17 they were fishing about 6 feet from shore trying to catch any thing. So I told them to cast out about 30 feet or so. I Evan gave them a can of corn to try for carp. I walked about 100 yards up an set up. As I sat there I could hear them down there just having a blast. So I walk back to them an the thanks that I got was vary nice to hear. I know that it was a good spot for carp cats an bass. So I just had to Chang the way I fish one time or two. I still caught fish an still had a good time. I know I am not the smartest out there. I don't think that common sense is has any thing to do with it. I think it is called trying to help out someone else. Back in West Virginia I worked with a OLD MAN in the coal mines that would never put on his mask as the hole would fill up with dust. He told me we never use to put them on .Well he is 6 feet now at only 54. I think that is a common sense call. Not about a fishing spot


----------



## XL506 (Jul 13, 2007)

Thank Catfish. I mean come on Wiper. You are seriously talking about telling someone a good spot to fish is a bad thing. I find it hilarious. Noone is asking YOU to give out your " spots ". Because god forbid someone be in " YOUR " spot. How can you call yourself a fisherman, and be so selfish? I dont get it. Fishermen are suppose to help one another. And it has NOTHING to do with age. a few friends and I went to canada, and went walleye fishing, and stayed at a lodge. The first day we were there we didnt catch squat. We went back to the lodge, sat around the fire, had a couple beers when this old man walked up.. He had to be every bit of 65-70. He asked if we did any good, when we told him of our failed attempt. He told us a spot of his that always serves him right. and the next morning before we left. the old man caught us before we left, and offered to show us his spot. We gladly took his help. And took us to his spot. He sat and fished with us for about 2 hours before he left, and wished us goodluck. about 6 hours later, and we me, and one other friend had caught 7 walleye and the other 2 caught 5 each. Thanks to that old man we were able to enjoy the wonderful outdoors even more. And that old man is forever imbedded into my memory, and will always have my respect, and admiration.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Last time...as this appears to be a lesson in futility.

There is a HUGE difference between one on one conversations amongst two fisherman sharing the same water, and posting your specific success on-line for 500 people to read. 

It's an ego thing for those just learning the sport to tout their first successes. With hopes of portraying themselves as "skilled" in front of their peers, they divulge "good news" as quickly as possible. Considering the ramifications of such reporting comes in second to the potential reward of admiration from the aforementioned peers.

XL506, treasure what you're learning. Give yourself some credit. If you believe that everything you know should be common knowledge...how do you grow as an angler? 

When talking specifics, I share with trusted friends. Folks with the same passion for the resource that I have. I value what I know and only shorten the curve for those who appreciate and respect the countless hours I've spent learning the hard way. 

Folks you've never met will betray you. There's a PM function on this board...try it when feeling generous.

Like I said, I'm done. If nothing I've posted in this thread causes you to stop and go, "hmmm"...I've already wasted too much time.


----------



## XL506 (Jul 13, 2007)

Oh well. I trust the people on this site. You speak of people destroying spots and this and that. Well, the people on this site find common ground in fishing. Id bet money that noone is like " Hey man, you should join OGF.com because I hear there is people that tell good fishing spots, and we can go trash them". You should lighten up, I mean come on. If you have a sweet spot you like... If someone wants to trash it they will. And others can find the spot, the same way you did. These are public ohio waters, for anglers to fish and enjoy the sport. And quit bringing up my age. Yeah, Im 22. So what, Im a man, with a home, and a family. Ive been fishing my whole entire life religiously. If I announce my spot, and someone decides to go there and trash it, just to spite me. Than so be it. I'm not going to lose any sleep over it. I will just fish another area ( since there are thousands of places to fish in Ohio ). Im tired of arguing over this. So, you can reply and I will read it, but I will not repost to this topic again.

matt


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Sorry to hijack your discussion but I had a question.



XL506 said:


> Yeah, I use to fish there all the time. Bass fishing is good there. The best I've done out the pits was around 3lbs. Panfish is excellent, I use to go weed out some of the smaller ones and take them catfishing. You can't fish for gills or crappie there without catching a ton Grass Pike. If you want to bass fish, fish the back pit ( the long, narrow lake ). Stand on the gravel, and cast to the bank on the other side.( the tree line ). Ive have lots of luck with rubber worms ( dark color ), and a bullet nose sinker, just bouncing the bottom.


I have fished there quite a bit and have never seen or even heard of anyone catching grass pike. where were you fishing and what were you using to catch them? I go there all the time to get bait for catfishing. I also spend a good bit of time fishing for bass there and have never caught anything except for bass or gills and the occacional crappie.


----------



## XL506 (Jul 13, 2007)

Not the main lake, but the one on the left side. There is a bunch of brush in there, and I was fishing with these tiny spoons ( like ice jigs ) I made, tipped with a waxworm. My brother, a friend and I caught about 30 grass pike. They not like regular pike though. They only get up to about 10 inches or so. Theyre a nuissance. And the main lake, in the front corner, fishing on the bottom with chicken liver Ive caught a load of channel cats. ( just watch out, because the bottome tends to be weedy.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys, take it from someone who has been on this board since day one and then the prev one that we old timers were on before this one since 1999: those descriptions were very obvious for anyone in the area. I was like you once & shared lots of mys pots w/ people when I used to hit the GMR hard for smallies. I was fishing once in the Huber Heights area of the GMR once and saw 3 (or was it four, I really cant remember) guys wading in a hole. This was "my" spot where I had caught crappie, channels, smallies, rockbass, sunfish & more fish at jut days before. I made a post on the old boards about the area. When I made my way down to the guys and the water I asked how they were doing , I dont remember how many they said they caught but they said they heard about this spot from GoFishOhio on the internet. That was the old board that we used to post on. They folks were keeping everything they caught. I think I also remember another member, ROOSTER talking about the same thing. 

Your intentions are great and if you dont care if your spots get fished out for a while or anything like that, keep posting. It's great to see posts.

Also..... I have heard people claim those pits are open to the public, but I also once last year saw the police sitting at the spot writing down what I assume to be tickets for something. It may not have been fishing related, but it didn't look to good. It may be best to call the city and ask them about the pits. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## XL506 (Jul 13, 2007)

The gravel pits are definitely open to the public. Police sit there in the gravel parking lot because of the sudden speed change from 55 to 35. They sit there and wait for someone to cross the 35mph without slowing down. But, they are open to the public. If you walk up to the gate, there is even a sign that tells you its open to the public, and this and that.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

I am with you on this one H2O....I used to post alot of smallie action on my local waters around here, but I keep my info to my select friends on here who are proven and trustworthy. Fishing pressure increased 10 fold after 1 yr of open public posting. I learned the hard way, I am still fishing 100 days a year....just not posting 100 days like I used to.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

XL506 said:


> The gravel pits are definitely open to the public. Police sit there in the gravel parking lot because of the sudden speed change from 55 to 35. They sit there and wait for someone to cross the 35mph without slowing down.


Okay, thanks for clearing that up. That must be Speedtrap Central. I'll remember that.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

XL506 said:


> They only get up to about 10 inches or so. Theyre a nuissance.



Sounds like something I should try for catfish bait!


----------



## Klinger (Nov 15, 2006)

LMRSmallmouth and H2O Mellon have both been bitten by posting specifics on fishing sites such as this. Lessons learned. But the good news is that flows like the LMR and GMR continue to provide quality fishing in spite of man's best efforts to trash it. Case in point, this past Saturday a buddy and I floated _somewhere south of Tipp City_. We were targeting smallies. We caught a few but also managed 5 largemouth, a nice channel cat, a real nice saugeye around 5 or 6 pounds, a small pike and one big *** snapper. What a mixed bad. And everything was caught and released.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

wow, klinger actually contributed to the forums with a report! Good to see


----------



## crocodile (Sep 26, 2006)

You don't have to post specific area's you fish. The LMR I think it is 86 miles, correct me if I'm wrong. I think there is only three people on the forum I have shared info with. Just for the reason that I don't want twenty people floating the same part I am on. Some people PM me and I know them I have no problem giving tips. I posted a question asking if there was smallmouth in the Paint Creek tailwaters. No one responded and I know there are guys that fish it because I have seen postings. I wasn't asking for spots or honey holes. I just wanted to know if smallmouth were in the water. I am confident in my abilities on finding fish. Its bad that people won't let you know what fish species are in the water. I think that is very sad. Ronnie


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Thanks to all who supported my position in this thread and via messenger.

The web is a wonderful thing to fish vicariously, learn a new technique, track a white bass or walleye run...maybe even join a network of like-minded folk who keep each other informed about our regional resource management. 

That said...it's also a place where takers lurk and everything you offer is subject to be used against you.

The best places to fish in Ohio are public waters. Yes, I know that there are countless private paradises...but, there's nothing like catching quality fish amongst the crowd. Think about it...when you're catching fish in the crowd...do you yell for everyone to come and join in???

In all honesty...durning my "coming-up"...........I did. 

Thank God there was no world wide web and my "yells" were truly limited to those that could actually hear them...( as opposed to 500 reading them, XL506).

It's getting to the point that the only thing I want to say to the next generation of river stewards is, "SHUT-UP!"

Don't like that side of me...makes me feel like a crotchety old man.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I agree, I don't post specifics for the said reasons. I normally give the body of water and a general idea on the type of presentation i was using.

What gets me though is the people who don't post any reports, but jump on people when they give up "their" spots. 

They are lurkers who hate lurkers, just irks me a little.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Apologize if I offended anyone with earlier post. Understand Wiper Swiper's points but also know when I first started fishing and visiting this site I was a little discouraged by negative comments when I shared success. Just believe XL506 has a passion he wants to share and it is a shame when that passion is beat down on this site. I believe most people on this site have the same respect of our limited resources and we should share this knowledge. I also know from time to time this may lead to an instance where a lurker takes advantage without giving back to this online resource but feel it is well worth the risk. This site has led me to a new friend that shares my passion and has made me a much better fisherperson and stewart of our waterways. The jerks can only be in one place at a time and most will give up easily since they are inherently lazy anyway. I would encourage all to share their success and post locations as they see fit. Best wishes to all on their next trip out!


----------

